# Stamp



## GrahamIreland (29 Oct 2016)

Was just looking into leaving a mark on wood such as a stamp or burnt in.
Would anyone know more on this, such as pic attached..


----------



## Glynne (29 Oct 2016)

I got mine from Chalco Stamps who do both stamps and formers for hot imprints.
If you Google search I'm sure you'll get a lot of hits (and probably cheaper).


----------



## Simo (6 Nov 2016)

I brought mine from www.makersmarkbranding.com in the US (when the exchange rate was more favourable), great service and very quick delivery. I use a small chef's blowtorch to heat it, works very well.


----------



## Br5d (27 Nov 2016)

The toolpost sells electric heat stamps for reasonable money.


----------

